# Lauranazario turns 8000!!!!



## ILT

*Laura:

8000 felicidades, 8000 abrazos, 8000 agradecimientos por tanta ayuda.

Para tí
*


----------



## Whodunit

*Oh, sooooo old, Laura? Thanks for all your unforgotten help*.


----------



## Papalote

¡Muchisísimas felicidades, Laura! y 8miles de gracias por toda la ayuda que nos has brindado.

Papalote


----------



## elroy

*8000 words of appreciation to a fabulous forera/moderator whose posts are always full of sagacity and professionalism.* ​


----------



## rob.returns

*8000?...2000 more and you'll get back to zero. anyway, COngrats Buddy! *


----------



## Alundra

*¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA LAURA!!!!!*
 
*GRACIAS POR TANTOS Y TAN BUENOS CONSEJOS.  *
 
*Alundra*


----------



## te gato

All the best to you Laura !!!
Looking forward to 8000 more....

tg


----------



## Mei

*Eeeeeeeeeeei!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*¡¡¡¡¡¿8000?!!!!!! *

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*

*Thank you for sharing!*
  ​

Mei​


----------



## cuchuflete

8000 ejemplos de ayuda y sabiduría  

¡Felicidades y Gracias Laura!

 Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Jana337

8000 awesome posts - I wish I could read them! 

 Jana


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Laura!!
La capade las traducciones
¿Cuándo vas a usar la manzanita que te había regalado en el milestone anterior? Mirá que se va a podrir!


----------



## Agnès E.

Laura, your charm must be unescapable, compelling, enchanting, as I just can't resist giving you my secret recipes:
Today, for this special occasion, may I offer you the Chocolate and Apple Soup.


----------



## QUIJOTE

* Congratulations Laura for over 8000 posts!!!*

*QUIJOTE*


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Laura*, dear friend, many heart-felt congratulations to you. You're moral and translational    support in and outside of the forum parameters means the world to me. 

¡Felicidades!

Here's your apple, all covered in goodies.


----------



## Phryne

*!!!!FELICIDADES LAURITA!!!!


*​


----------



## Eugens

* Congratulations on such wonderful work!!!! *


----------



## Mita

* ¡¡Felicitaciones por tus grandes aportes para este foro!! *​ 
(Y que sean muchos mááásss...)


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, LN! ​

......


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

I'm really behind on what's been happening here at the forums!

Sorry Laura!

Thank you for all your help and wonderful insight.

Best wishes,

MG


----------



## Masood

Please provide some CONTEXT to what this thread is about....
Just kidding!
HAPPY 8000th Laura, What would we do without you?
Masood.


----------



## Rayines

*Felicidades por el nuevo milestone, Laura!*


----------



## LV4-26

8000, ça, c'est un chiffre ! Félicitations !!!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

It's better to be late than never... CONGRATULATIONS LAURA!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Speaking of "better late than never".... *thank you* so much to all the well-wishers!
A number is just a number unless it is attained through a series of meaningful contributions geared at sharing knowledge. Thank you for 8K opportunities to learn together! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Beautiful Princess

Hi... Laura.... thanks for your *eight thousand posts*... God Bless you more...


----------



## belén

*CONGRATULATIONS LAURA!!!!!

Waiting for another 8000 fabulous posts!!!

(and as a special treat, here is a picture that our dear I love Translating took of Laura and I  together )
*​


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Muchas feliciades, Laura! 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Vaya un estirón virtual de orejas desde Valencia. 
8.000 posts nos contemplan.
Gracias, Laura.
Carlos


----------

